
2021 YC Winter batch application - Jero123
Hey guys, what does this means exactly?:If you have not formed the company yet, describe the planned equity ownership breakdown among the founders, employees and any other proposed stockholders. If there are multiple founders, be sure to give the proposed equity ownership of each founder.
======
gus_massa
Are you the only founder of the company/project? Do you have employees?

